# X-Box One on the move!



## Tonto

I noticed yesterday that Microsoft released the new generation of their gaming console. 4K playback + HDR @ $399. What I did not see is any mention of gamit, so that may be a limiting factor. Be interesting to see how it works. Any chance of getting a review model?


----------



## Mike Edwards

I'm waiting for the PS4 4K edition. I'm not a fan of the Samsung 4K player I have now (I really don't like samsung optical players) and need a 2nd PS4 anyways (the minute Mass Effect 4 comes out the wife will commander the PS4 for months)


----------



## JBrax

Mike Edwards said:


> I'm waiting for the PS4 4K edition. I'm not a fan of the Samsung 4K player I have now (I really don't like samsung optical players) and need a 2nd PS4 anyways (the minute Mass Effect 4 comes out the wife will commander the PS4 for months)


I'm not much of a fan of the Samsung either. May I ask what it is that you don't like about it?


----------



## Mike Edwards

JBrax said:


> I'm not much of a fan of the Samsung either. May I ask what it is that you don't like about it?


I get handshake issues on some 4K discs and its a little sluggish. Samsung has always had glitchy firmware even on bds and its prevalent here as well

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

I don't get handshake issues but the overall fit and finish of the thing is just plain cheap! To me it looks as though it has the build quality of a <$100 player. I'll be trading it out as soon as I can. I guess that's the price of admission for us early adopters. :whistling:


----------



## HatlessChimp

Not sure on HDR at the moment. The Sony k8500 was not a very good uhd player. I have a Oppo 203 on order. I was looking at the XB One S today and its priced really well! I want to use it with my Epson 9300 4k projector. Below is me unboxing and testing the 6040ub/ 9300. Very happy with it so far! Most would be more than happy with it.






Gaming is insane on it - Battlefield 1 on PC


----------



## Mike Edwards

looks nice. I liked the look the epson when I saw it, but I'm really waiting for the Sony and JVC Lcos 4K projectors to hit. I've never seen an LCD projector EVER able to hit the black levels and contrast of an LCOS projector. I'm just not looking forward to the price


----------



## HatlessChimp

Mike Edwards said:


> looks nice. I liked the look the epson when I saw it, but I'm really waiting for the Sony and JVC Lcos 4K projectors to hit. I've never seen an LCD projector EVER able to hit the black levels and contrast of an LCOS projector. I'm just not looking forward to the price


I think the TVs have made a big jump in the last year or so and I think the projectors will soon. I miss my JVC X7000 for the black levels but so many things better on the Epson for my tastes like gaming and quicker source switching.


----------



## HatlessChimp

Still debating if I get this game myself. This is the trailer playing through the xbox one with Epson 9300


----------

